# "Breathtaking" Roman and Anglo-Saxon artefacts burial sites near the found in Baginton, next to Lunt Roman Fort and Coventry Airport in Warwickshire.



## Biskit (Dec 25, 2019)

'Breathtaking' Roman artefacts found near airport


----------



## dask (Dec 25, 2019)

Very interesting. Am reading about this period in Britain's history right now.


----------

